# C2D E6300 Retail For sale



## MasterEVC (Apr 20, 2007)

My friend is selling his CPU, he got a good deal on a better one, its only used for a month.

$120 shipped to anywhere in the US


----------



## ETSA (Apr 20, 2007)

A little pricey for a used processor...


----------



## s_m_w_d (Apr 20, 2007)

ETSA said:


> A little pricey for a used processor...


$185 New off newegg seens ok considering its only been a month.


----------



## wizle (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll take it how do we do the deal

If it hasn't been OC'd to death


----------



## hells3000 (Apr 20, 2007)

wizle said:


> I'll take it how do we do the deal
> 
> If it hasn't been OC'd to death



Hopefully not


----------



## wizle (Apr 20, 2007)

Ya  I know we're talkin bout it


----------



## hells3000 (Apr 20, 2007)

It still has a nice price..


----------



## MasterEVC (Apr 20, 2007)

Its been overclocked once to 2.3GHz. It runs stock speeds all the time except for then. Its a solid processor he just doesnt need it anymore.

I dont think its a bad price considering its only a month old and goes for $185 on Newegg.

Wizle are you interested? I got your PM.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 20, 2007)

You never actually 'said' that it works...


----------



## PohTayToez (Apr 20, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> You never actually 'said' that it works...



Oh, come on.


----------



## hells3000 (Apr 20, 2007)

PohTayToez said:


> Oh, come on.


XD


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 20, 2007)

PohTayToez said:


> Oh, come on.



What?

Am I wrong? 

Did I misread something?


Last time I checked, theres nothing wrong with alerting others about a potential scammer.


----------



## MasterEVC (Apr 21, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> You never actually 'said' that it works...


It works without question.


----------



## wizle (Apr 21, 2007)

I am still here waiting for U'r responce


----------



## MasterEVC (Apr 21, 2007)

You have a PM back now


----------



## MasterEVC (May 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## PohTayToez (May 1, 2007)

It's not sold yet?


----------



## MasterEVC (May 1, 2007)

nope


----------



## Jet (May 1, 2007)

Given that the E4300 has a higher mulitplier and the same cache and sells for $120 shipped...


----------



## ETSA (May 1, 2007)

People think because things are in good condition they can charge near new prices...

wrong..


----------



## MasterEVC (May 3, 2007)

ETSA said:


> People think because things are in good condition they can charge near new prices...
> 
> wrong..


Near new?

Its barely a month old, not used much at all, new its ~$165 on Newegg not including shipping. This is practically brand new and barely used. I personally think that $130 shipped anywhere in the US is pretty good, but he says he will go down to $110/$115.


----------



## Bl00dFox (May 3, 2007)

ETSA said:


> People think because things are in good condition they can charge near new prices...
> 
> wrong..



Exactly. As soon as that pretty intel seal is broken that processor can never be sold for more than 75% of its current retail price.


----------



## ETSA (May 4, 2007)

I would say 60-70% IMO.  It is a risk for people to buy used items, especially 'as is' over the net from anonymous people.  But someone may bite, who knows.  Obviously it is not priced to sell.


----------



## MasterEVC (May 7, 2007)

ETSA said:


> I would say 60-70% IMO. It is a risk for people to buy used items, especially 'as is' over the net from anonymous people. But someone may bite, who knows. Obviously it is not priced to sell.


Its 167 on Newegg, he said $110 is ok to go with.

65% is $108, so $110 shipped is a good price.


----------

